# Any recommendations for good investing books?



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Recently graduated from uni in accountancy and want to get into investment. I want to learn as much about it as possible before I start full time work in September so I can pursue it.

Can anyone recommend me any good books that would be beneficial? I've heard this book is good so am getting it but any others?






Thanks

Adrian


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Robert Kiyosaki - Rich Dad, Poor Dad

Look up people like Jim Rogers, George Soros, Marc Faber too!


----------

